# 10mm



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone have a Springfield 1911 in 10mm. I know they make the "Omega" and I think they make at least one more kind...maybe? anyway does anyone have a 10mm Springfield 1911, and how do they like it? how does it shoot? and would you recommend one?


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

i guess no one knows anything about the 10mm


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Didn't know Springfield made a 1911 in 10mm. But then again, there is a whole bunch of things I don't know. :smt082 I love the 10mm. I had a Glock 20 for a good while but unfortunately had to sell it to fund another project. The stuff about overprice ammo is not quite true. It's a little higher than any other good .45 ammo, etc. If you shop around (or reload) you can find some deals. It's a hoot to shoot. I WILL have another one someday (soon I hope). And I'd like to have one on a 1911 platform or one of the S & W autos from a few years ago (1066, etc.). Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I wish there was a 10mm XD then there would be no need for a glock


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I had e-mailed Springfield awhile back about doing the XD in 10MM. As I recall they said they weren't ruling it out or were looking into it...

It may be a pipe dream, but if enough people e-mail them????


----------



## Phaetos (May 12, 2007)

rasgun said:


> Does anyone have a Springfield 1911 in 10mm. I know they make the "Omega" and I think they make at least one more kind...maybe? anyway does anyone have a 10mm Springfield 1911, and how do they like it? how does it shoot? and would you recommend one?


What is this "Omega" you speak of?


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

here is a link that will give you some background:

http://www.bren-ten.com/website/id56.html


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

A 1911 in 10mm would be sweet.

I was chatting with the local gunsmith about 10mm. He said of all the models on the market the full size Glock is the only 10mm handgun worth buying. Mainly because it's the only one that can stand up to the load.

My cousin has a Glock 20, polished slide, ported slide and barrel. It is hands down the best shooting pistol I've ever had the pleasure to fire... and I'm not a fan of Glocks (the grip angle is just too far North for my taste)

The ported barrel makes for a noisy shooting experience, but the way it was done alleviates any hint of muzzle flip. You can shoot through a full clip and drop everything into a 2" ring without hardly trying.

I have to say that after that there isn't much of anything I wouldn't trust to Carl at Federal Way Discount Guns. He's proven that he is an artist when it comes to modding a pistol.

But I digress... I would love to hear from somebody who shot a 1911 chambered for 10mm. That would be sweet. And a six inch barrel?!? Sweet, sweet, sweet...


----------

